# Somebody Help



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Hmmm. I was going to suggest bitter apple... The only other thing I could think of is to kind of be around him out there and when he goes to do his work on them, shake a can of pennies or something. This way he would associate chewing the outlet with a noise he doesn't like. It might take awhile to build that association though. It stinks when they get fixated on something like that.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

If they are on a separate circuit, I'd turn them off before he electrocutes himself. This is a new one. Our outlets covers are sprung so tight, they can't stay open and are hard to pry open. Are yours easily opened?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I know some electronic shops have small, individual alarms that can be attached to windows. Is it possible to find some of those and hook them up to the covers so that the alarm is triggered when he pulls on the flap. That would scare him off.


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

*not easy to open*

They are not easy to open, but he is not even opening them. He tilts his head and goes after them. He pulls and chews. They are made of the thickest plastic I have even seen, but he chews them into very small pieces of about 1/4" each... 

meanwhile, Skylar (the other pup), watches and I am scared she will learn this same new "trick".

I have put Sam in his crate... Mommy is pretty mad and needs a timeout.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

alsublett said:


> They are not easy to open, but he is not even opening them. He tilts his head and goes after them. He pulls and chews. They are made of the thickest plastic I have even seen, but he chews them into very small pieces of about 1/4" each...
> 
> meanwhile, Skylar (the other pup), watches and I am scared she will learn this same new "trick".
> 
> I have put Sam in his crate... Mommy is pretty mad and needs a timeout.


Ours are metal. Maybe you need to replace them with metal outlets. You might try the putty they put around outside power cables where they enter into the home. Maybe the putty would deter him and when he no longer is interested, you could remove the putty? Trying to think outside the box.


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

I am not familiar with the putty you are talking about... can you buy it at Lowes or Home Depot? Both pups have a 12:30 appointment at Petsmart for grooming, so I have 4 hours to try to tix the problem once they are there getting pretty!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Yep, that would scare me also. I don't have ideas other than place something in front of it/them until you need to use one.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

If it's a question of still being able to use them but make them safe, this won't work. But if you want to "disable" them, put a blank plate over them. But be careful; if you don't know elec. maintenance, get some help. Alternatively you could remove the plates, and use a "wire-tie" to nail 'em shut.


dg


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe you could put a baby-gate in front of them , and he will refocus on something less lethal? Silly pups, one and all of them.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

I would move something heavy in front of the outlet and coil a heavy-duty extension cord behind it. That way you can easily grab the cord and use it when you need to get to the outlet. All of our outdoor outlets have metal covers and ground fault interruptors that will disable the outlet when something goes bad.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Would something like this work? The openings actually slide to the side when you are using it. Ask the electrician what you can use to make it safe and chew proof. I bet they have something.

http://reviews.houseinprogress.net/archives/001124.html


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Try sprinkling them with *Hungarian Hot Red Pepper*. I used that as last resort when my Chelsea took to eating poop and it worked. They will only taste it once then leave whatever its on alone. You can get it in the grocery store and its ground red pepper.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

alsublett said:


> :doh:My 10 month old GR, Sam, has decided that it would be fun to chew off the little flip down covers on my outdoor electrical outlets... He just finished off his fourth one in a week... One of them he pulled on so hard that he pulled the face off, exposing all of the wires that carried life current.
> 
> I have tried spraying them with bitter apple spray. I have tried all kinds of toys. He even has a 4 month old little golden puppy to play, chase, and entertain.
> 
> ...


Don't allow him to be around them without supervision. He's probably bored. Bored puppies get into LOTS of trouble!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I was going to suggest a few drops of tobasco sauce.... that might be enough to discourage him.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh boy, what these puppers do! I was wondering if your electrician might be able to rig something similar to the gizmos we see in public buildings where they don't want people fooling around with the thermostats? They fit over it and require a lock and key to gain access. When you do need to use the outlet put 2 sides of an ex pen in the shape of a V in front of it blocking the cord. Up the exercise! Any time we have a problem we up the exercise. Just a thought. We put baby gates in front of our outlets so they don't play with the cords. Best of Luck!


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

What about something like this... http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog...Id=85183&categoryId=85216&subCategoryId=86200

we used a similar product when the kids were small.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Our covers are metal too. But the idea of furniture in front is a good one. Anything to block the outlets.


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

*Fixed.... maybe*

I went to Lowes. I bought metal outletcovers, but not like the ones I had. These have one, flat, large cover that covers both outlets at once. They are metal, so much more durable and hard for me to even pry open.

I will keep an eye on him... after it taking me an hour and a half to install four of these thing, I want to protect them!!!:crossfing

Thank you to everyone for their ideas. This forum is a lifesaver sometimes! Glad I found it!:


----------

